# Mix in my routine



## thisisfromwork (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello,

I have been training for a while with the routine below. I've also read a few articles about mixing things up for better results.  The Thursday/Friday rest days are back up if in case I miss one day and I need to adjust.


Monday-Chest/Tri
Tuesday-Back/Bi
Wednesday-Legs/shoulder
Thursday-rest
Friday-rest
Saturday-rest*
Sunday-rest*

Any suggestions on how should I re-arrange my routine? Also is it okay to do legs/shoulder after Chest/tri and vice versa. Thanks


----------



## mickems (Oct 6, 2015)

Everyone could give you a different answer for this. My guess would be, you have to try different things to see what gives you the best results. For me, I prefer chest and back on same day, that works for me, but I don't do it that way all the time. .02


----------



## Milo (Oct 6, 2015)

I personally would have legs and back spread a little further out. Both are very exhausting workouts and I don't think you'd be recovered enough from doing your back to effectively do your legs.
It's all preference and like Mickems said, you're going to get a lot of different opinions.


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 6, 2015)

I think changing the exercises you do targeting the muscle groups are more important than changing around the days you are working them.  I have held the same daily muscle group workout for a long time now, but I vary the exercises I do about every 2-3 months or so (sometimes more often, sometimes less).  Just my .02


----------



## thisisfromwork (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback guys.  I did back/bi earlier today. So I'm thinking about doing shoulders/legs tomorrow.

Milo: given that, would it be okay to go for Chest/Tri instead tomorow?

tunafisherman: I see.  Will also give that a go and see how I do after.


----------



## Milo (Oct 6, 2015)

thisisfromwork said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys.  I did back/bi earlier today. So I'm thinking about doing shoulders/legs tomorrow.
> 
> Milo: given that, would it be okay to go for Chest/Tri instead tomorow?
> 
> tunafisherman: I see.  Will also give that a go and see how I do after.



Yeah whatever you want, I would just have some recovery time between back and legs.


----------



## snake (Oct 6, 2015)

Move the legs to Thursday. I'm not big on giving yourself a swap-out day. IF done right, a day out of the gym is just as important as a day in.


----------



## thisisfromwork (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks again. Oh and, will it be okay to incorporate shoulders with the chest/tri? I feel I have little shoulder time.


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 6, 2015)

I wouldn't.  Typically, at least from my understanding, the reason people pair up chest/tri is because the triceps are a secondary muscle used during most chest exercises (I.E. any bench).  Incorporating shoulders, as well, might be a bit overkill and unnecessary.  If you want to focus on shoulders, I say give it a day by itself.


----------



## mickems (Oct 6, 2015)

I  do Squat/ Leg Day on Monday. That way I'm not hurting anymore by the weekend. lol.


----------



## thisisfromwork (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks guys. Earlier, I did Chest/Tri so I'm thinking I've got this week planned out. I'll give tomorrow a rest then the next day, gonna hit legs/shoulder

This week turned out:

monday - Rest
Tuesday - Back/Bi
Wednesday - Chest/Tri
Thursday - Rest
Friday - Legs/Shoulder
Saturday - Rest
Sunday - Rest

@mickems: If you do legs on Monday, how do you plot out the rest of the week? I'd also like to try that out.


----------



## Milo (Oct 7, 2015)

Looks good man.


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 7, 2015)

thisisfromwork said:


> Thanks guys. Earlier, I did Chest/Tri so I'm thinking I've got this week planned out. I'll give tomorrow a rest then the next day, gonna hit legs/shoulder
> 
> This week turned out:
> 
> ...



Only thing I'd recommend is evenly spacing out your rest days.  Unless it's impossible to work out on the weekend.  Just seeing a Sat/sun/mon rest period seems like a large gap of "rest"


----------



## thisisfromwork (Oct 8, 2015)

@tuna: True. Can't really do sat/sun so with that maybe next week, I'll adjust my routine. Maybe separate shoulder from legs?


----------

